# Quels jours livre UPS



## yo46 (8 Août 2008)

Bonjours,

Je voulais savoir quels sont les jours de livraison chez UPS et surtout s'il livre le samedi ??

je vous remerci,

cordialement,

yohan


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2008)

yo46 a dit:


> Bonjours,
> 
> Je voulais savoir quels sont les jours de livraison chez UPS et surtout s'il livre le samedi ??
> 
> ...



Le mieux c'est d'aller voir sur leur site web non?


----------



## aCLR (8 Août 2008)

> Quels jours livre ups ?



Aucune idée&#8230;


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (8 Août 2008)

ces infos trouvées sur le site d'ups france sur les livraisons le samedi.

Sinon, il me semble bien qu'ils livrent le samedi si cela a été demandé ou en accord lors de la demande de livraison. 
En revanche, je ne connais pas les conditions tarifaires et il y a peut-être un surplus.


----------



## divoli (8 Août 2008)

Concernant les livraisons Apple (dans le sens où Apple est le "donneur d'ordre"), UPS ne livre pas le samedi, sauf erreur de ma part.


----------



## yo46 (9 Août 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses !
Dommage qu'il ne livre pas le samedi, mon coli était a Paris hier donc il aurait pu arriver aujourd'hui !!


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2008)

Ceci dit, fais attention où tu crées un topic. Cette partie du forum aurait été plus adaptée...


----------



## yo46 (9 Août 2008)

Oui, je suis désolé. Peut-etre que admin peut déplacer le sujet ?


----------

